

Create and manipulate fonts using JavaScript - potomak
http://www.pluminjs.com/

======
fdb
Plumin is a light wrapper around paper.js [1] and my opentype.js library[2],
which can parse and write OpenType fonts in pure JavaScript.

Plumin is nice to build fonts from scratch. If you're interested in taking an
_existing_ font and manipulating its shape or metrics, consider using
opentype.js directly.

[1] [http://paperjs.org/](http://paperjs.org/)

[2]
[https://github.com/nodebox/opentype.js](https://github.com/nodebox/opentype.js)

------
RussianCow
What is the use case for something like this? I think it's really, really cool
that this is possible, but I'm having trouble coming up with a scenario in
which I'd actually want to do this.

~~~
jarcane
I know of at least one site (FilmOn) that uses this kind of font substitution
for rendering UI elements.

~~~
RussianCow
Is that done on the client-side or on the server? It makes sense to me if you
want to programmatically generate icon fonts, but I just don't see the use
case for doing this in the browser. Unless of course you were building an in-
browser font creator tool. :)

Regardless, this is a really cool idea!

------
louisremi
Here is the introduction blog post:
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/599698621/prototypo-
str...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/599698621/prototypo-streamlining-
font-creation/posts/1132615)

------
politician
Web Font licensing is such a completely painful mess that I would
wish/hope/love if this software came with a license that constrains the terms
of use on any fonts produced with it to Creative Commons, or (what the hell)
GPL.

------
sparaker
Looks pretty awesome. Do you have any benchmarks on how fast this is on a
mobile?

------
EdSharkey
Blob url's set for @font-face src! What a neat hack.

